

Ask HN: How do you prevent self-deception in a startup? - jt2190

We've all answered questions like we're experts when we know little to nothing about the subject. This makes for great entertainment, however, it seems like a very risky habit in a startup, where self-deception can take the company off track and waste time and money.<p>Since it's so critical in a startup, how do you keep yourself (and perhaps your team) from falling prey to self-deception?
======
soneca
Great question (and great preamble).

Internally, I would encourage to be aware of all the weak points of any
opinion you have. Do a consciouss effort to understand where your opinion is
strong, proven, with good data to support and where it is susceptible to bias,
demands more data, it is "just" a vision of the future. This is somehow
similar to a investment. There are always risks, that shouldn't stop you from
investing, but you have to understand what can possibly go wrong.

If you already know what are the weakness of your argument, than you be so
offended if someone or something contradict it. You won't fall in negation,
you will acknowledge that that weak point is indeed relevant. It is much easir
to change your opinion when you don't think your opinion is perfect. When come
the time of anargument, and you have the feeling that you "won" that argument,
remember to note down the conclusion of it and reconsider all of the points
raised the next day, to make sure that your interlocutor wasn't right at least
in one, small, point he made.

Externally, surround yourself with diverse people, smart ones, that you trust,
that have different point of views. And create a ambience where they
contradict you. The more partners, mentors, investors, employees, advisors,
interested friends and family you have, less likely you are to fall prey of
self-deception.

I would advise you to pay attention especially to the perception of old
friends, spouse and family. You may mesmerize an investor or mentor with a
great rationalization you made for your vision, but your mother will always
know if are into something or if you are just kidding yourself.

------
bookitbee
Question everything - make each person defend their position and assumptions
in a meaningful and considered way. We use red teaming on proposals for
development work. This is where feature requests are peer reviewed to sense
check the thinking and then we also follow Eric Reis principles from "The Lean
Startup" which covers dealing with this type of thing in some detail.

------
richeyrw
Encourage differences in opinion, but not to such an extent that you fall into
analysis paralysis. Other than that there are no easy answers, this is one of
the great problems all startups and even all businesses face.

